

Why Facebook should Police their API - jasonadriaan
http://www.bandwidthblog.com/2011/05/05/why-facebook-should-police-their-api/
For years we have been warned to be careful of what we installed or even what we clicked on Facebook, but as malware on the social network runs rampant don’t you think that it’s time we demand Facebook to pay attention? The malware issue on Facebook is a much bigger problem than they lead us to believe because it strikes at the very foundations of their established ecosystem.
======
wccrawford
They do. The fact that they took that app down is proof of it.

What you want is for them to moderate everything that is posted, and that's
just not possible. Even the heuristics for detecting rogue apps is tough and
probably beyond their abilities, considering the manpower it would take to
create and hardware to execute.

~~~
jasonadriaan
Took them days even after being published all over the news. Apps should be
checked before they go public. Having said that the Bin Laden malware didn't
use the API although many other apps do.

------
cn
My profile wall is littered with Osama photo/video posts, why doesn't Facebook
have tech in place that stop apps when their post frequency to walls gets out
of hand?

~~~
hotdox
They can use design solution, folding messages from one app to single message

------
trekmambo
If Facebook were to police their API like Jobs they would have to do another
billion dollar VC round.

~~~
trekmambo
unless of course they start charging, which I doubt they'll ever do.

